# Viper 5902 plus ???



## brentt03 (Apr 6, 2011)

Going to be ordering the Viper 5902 for my 2010 Challenger 6spd manual...this is my first post but wanted to come to the experts first prior to install to make sure I had all that I needed.

-Viper 5902
-Directed Electronics CHALL
-Directed Electronics CHTH2 Chrysler MUX Style T Harness for Chall
-Install Essentials 508D Radar Field Disturbance Sensor

Does this look like it is all I need for the install?? Really hoping to do it this wknd!

Thanks so much guys, sorry the the newb post!


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

might need a few relays...unsure though, only a couple bucks


----------

